# Vandachostylis Rainbow Stars (Neofinetia Benihime)



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2017)

Vandachostylis Rainbow Stars Neofinetia Benihime web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 18, 2017)

Great color!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 18, 2017)

So beautiful! :drool: :clap:


----------



## John M (Mar 18, 2017)

Superb! I love it! But, I don't understand the name?????


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2017)

great colour.
me too???


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2017)

Well... I got it as Neofinetia Benihime. In fact, everybody knows it is not a true Neofinetia, but a hybrid. The hybrid has been registered as Darwinara Rainbow Stars, It can bear violet-blue, pink, yellow (white???) flowers. I think each color has a "Neof" name. Now that Neofinetia is actually a Vanda, the name is Vandachostylis Rainbow Stars...


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 18, 2017)

Color is amazing.


----------



## abax (Mar 18, 2017)

Wonderfully beautiful plant with deep, lovely color. Does
it have the Neo fragrance?


----------



## John M (Mar 18, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Well... I got it as Neofinetia Benihime. In fact, everybody knows it is not a true Neofinetia, but a hybrid. The hybrid has been registered as Darwinara Rainbow Stars, It can bear violet-blue, pink, yellow (white???) flowers. I think each color has a "Neof" name. Now that Neofinetia is actually a Vanda, the name is Vandachostylis Rainbow Stars...



Thank you for the explanation. So, "Darwinara" is supposed to be Neofinetia x Rhynchostylis(?): but, because Neo has been lumped in with Vanda, it's now a Vandachostylis? Arrrrrgh! I'm no expert at all; but, that flower looks to me to be Neofinetia. I see no Rhynchostylis at all.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 19, 2017)

love the color


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 19, 2017)

John M said:


> Thank you for the explanation. So, "Darwinara" is supposed to be Neofinetia x Rhynchostylis(?): but, because Neo has been lumped in with Vanda, it's now a Vandachostylis? Arrrrrgh! I'm no expert at all; but, that flower looks to me to be Neofinetia. I see no Rhynchostylis at all.



Darwinara was Ascocentrum x Neofinetia x Rhynchostylis x Vanda. If Neo and Asco are Vanda, then Vandachostylis.

I think it is safe to say that no natural Neo has that color, so the non-Neo contribution is pretty obvious. It is 3/4 Neo and 1/16 Rhyncho, so I wouldn't expect to see much Rhyncho. It is confusing when Neo enthusiasts accept such things, but that is a horticultural tradition that long predates RHS rules and the first Eurocentric mania for epiphytic orchids. It is what it is.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 19, 2017)

thanks, all, for the explanations.


----------



## Marco (Mar 19, 2017)

stunning!


----------



## Don I (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice
Don


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 23, 2017)

I gave a talk on neo (Vanda falcata) hybrids, any 75% neo is basically shape, size, and flower count back to regular neo standards except colours can be retained from other parents. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks pretty, is it fragrant?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 28, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Looks pretty, is it fragrant?



Yes, but less than true Noefs


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

Love it!


----------

